# La bouteille est ...



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2007)

Tout est dans le sondage


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Tout est dans le sondage


Lequel ? Je ne vois rien... :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2007)

Il est flou Affleflou


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Finn, t'aurais pas oubli&#233; un truc, par hasard ? 

Il est fin Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Finn, t'aurais pas oublié un truc, par hasard ?
> 
> Il est fin Finn




nan


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> nan



Et oukil&#233; ton bruit de vieillesse ? 

EDIT : Ah ... Ben le vla ! :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2007)

Ah ça y est, je le vois maintenant : !


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Salut Finn :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juin 2007)

Je plussoie, Hello Capitaine Finn   :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2007)

T'as oubli&#233; le DT&#169;.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2007)

*A LA MER*
c'est pourtant évident


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2007)

Il manque :

Dans ton fion, du coté du tesson....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2007)

Mais c'est que ça doit piquer un peu, non?...


----------



## Lila (15 Juin 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Il manque :
> 
> Dans ton fion, du coté du tesson....



...DTF ©

......faut qu'on cause mon Sonny.....un dinêr à la chandelle ça te dit....? 
(je fais la chandelle)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2007)

Tjrs aussi ch... les sujets de FinnA  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2007)

Finn, t'as oublié, "la bouteille est toujours trop petite" dans ton sondage à la Finn...  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2007)

Yesss.... mon loulou est de retour...   avec un sondage de derri&#232;re le Puy...

Embrochons-nous dans la backroom du Velvet...  :love:


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

A VeZoul ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2007)

Non non, &#224; Clermont, la capitale du vice.


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non non, &#224; Clermont, la capitale du vice.




Surement parce que c'est le trou du cul du monde /mode rezba off


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2007)

* Aujourd'hui, 01h42*
Mado dormirait seule ce soir ??? !!!


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

Yep, trop mielleux. Je l'ai laissé scotché au comptoir.


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Yep, trop mielleux. Je l'ai laissé scotché au comptoir.



Allons bon  :rateau:



Sinon la bouteille est... dans le placard à sa place, non mais vraiment tu trouverais pas un éléphant dans une couscoussière


----------



## dool (16 Juin 2007)

jamais assez pleine.


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2007)

trop facile à terminer.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2007)

Bon, alors j'en commande une autre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Avoir de la bouteille.
Faire un sondage.
Beaucoup de bouteille.
Les bouteilles pleines sont donc un truc de vieux, d'expérimentés.
Les bouteilles vides un vieux péché de jeunesse.
Poil aux fesses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> jamais assez pleine.



La version positive : Toujours trop petite ! (Chantez avec moi : "Qu'est-ce qui fait "glou glou" ? C'est la bouteille" )! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juin 2007)

99 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 99 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 98 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
98 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 98 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 97 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
97 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 97 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 96 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
96 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 96 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 95 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
95 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 95 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 94 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
94 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 94 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 93 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
93 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 93 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 92 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
92 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 92 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 91 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
91 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 91 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 90 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
90 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 90 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 89 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.

(...)

10 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 10 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 9 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
9 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 9 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 8 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
8 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 8 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 7 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
7 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 7 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 6 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
6 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 6 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 5 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
5 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 5 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 4 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
4 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 4 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 3 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
3 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 3 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 2 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
2 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 2 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, 1 bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
1 bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur, 1 bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
En prendre une et la faire tourner, plus bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
Plus de bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur, plus de bouteille de bi&#232;re sur le mur.
Chez l'&#233;picier aller en racheter, 99 bouteilles de bi&#232;re sur le mur.


----------



## rezba (16 Juin 2007)

Premier homme : - '_Finn est revenu._
Première femme : - '.
Deuxième homme : - _'Il était parti depuis longtemps?_
Première femme : - _'Non, il n'est jamais parti longtemps._
Premier homme : - '_Tu sais, le temps, ça va, ça vient._
Deuxième homme : - '_Hum. 
_ Premier homme : - '_Le fond de l'air est frais._​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2007)

Et le fond de la bouteille est vide...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Premier homme : - '_Finn est revenu._
> Première femme : - '.
> Deuxième homme : - _'Il était parti depuis longtemps?_
> Première femme : - _'Non, il n'est jamais parti longtemps._
> ...



Euuuuuuuhhh, y a pas _Deuxième femme_... mysogyne va


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

Faudrait peut être se vider les burnes avant de penser à pondre un sondage comme celui-ci... Qui sait...


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faudrait peut être se vider les burnes avant de penser à pondre un sondage comme celui-ci... Qui sait...


Les quoi ?!.... 
Parle plus fort, j'entends rien....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Les quoi ?!....
> Parle plus fort, j'entends rien....



*LES BURNES!!!!
ABRUTI!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LES BURNES!!!!
> ABRUTI!!!*



Tu ferais mieux de lui offrir des piles pour son sonotone, au lieu de t'égosiller comme ça !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

Laisse le brailler, &#231;&#224; lui fait du bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Laisse le brailler, &#231;&#224; lui fait du bien


Il se vide les poumons.
Dans tous les cas, faut qu'il vide un truc, quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2007)

la bouteille de vodka ou de kalhua ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> la bouteille de vodka ou de kalhua ?


Les 2 en m&#234;me temps. Black Russian powa.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il se vide les poumons.
> Dans tous les cas, faut qu'il vide un truc, quoi.




Ce qui nous fait revenir à la bouteille

(j'admire ton habileté pour revenir dans le sujet)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2007)

white russian, vu qu'il reste du lait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2007)

*SUpermoquette :  1*
Ed The Head : 0


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juin 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *SUpermoquette :  1*
> Ed The Head : 0


Ah oui, mais non. 
On ne m'avait pas dit qu'il restait du lait. 

Et puis je pr&#233;f&#232;re le black au white.  

'b&#233;cile toi m&#234;me.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *SUpermoquette :  1*
> Ed The Head : 0



/me se pose des questions sur l'impartialité de l'arbitre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me se pose des questions sur l'impartialit&#233; de l'arbitre



*tu doutes, tu doutes*
mais rien ne dit que Ed ne soit pas un pochtron aussi !







:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

&#231;&#224;, on s'en doutait depuis un temps certain


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2007)

Y'a pas d'picards qui soient pas pochtrons, d'fa&#231;on.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a pas d'picards qui soient pas pochtrons, d'façon.



Ah ça... Quand on voit la région, on les comprend...


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Quand on voit la région, on les comprend...



chaque région a ses raisons pour être pochetronne  regarde les corses tiens


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

Ou&#233;, les cochons sauvages...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> chaque région a ses raisons pour être pochetronne  regarde les corses tiens


Patoch ne boit absolument rien.

Pas une goutte de Coca.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Patoch ne boit absolument rien.
> Pas une goutte de Coca.



*Oui, et penser*
qu'avec les ann&#233;es, il supporte moins bien les lendemains de cuite ne sont que des raccontars


----------



## xao85 (17 Juin 2007)

Moi j'adore finir les bouteilles!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Patoch ne boit absolument rien.
> 
> Pas une goutte de Coca.






-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Oui, et penser*
> qu'avec les années, il supporte moins bien les lendemains de cuite ne sont que des raccontars



Mais mais mais... Patoch se cuite au coca ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2007)

NON, je ne dirais rien...


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2007)

A moitié vide, pour l'instant. C'est un Saint-Emilion 97, alors ça va pas durer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2007)

Toujours partant pour lever le coude ici !
Et même pas besoin de vous tenir le crachoir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2007)

I would rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Patoch ne boit absolument rien.
> 
> Pas une goutte de Coca.





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Oui, et penser*
> qu'avec les années, il supporte moins bien les lendemains de cuite ne sont que des raccontars





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> NON, je ne dirais rien...





gKatarn a dit:


> Mais mais mais... Patoch se cuite au coca ?




Il y a une différence flagrante entre vous et moi, c'est que je me ferai hacher menu vivant sans même divulguer un seul détail de nos rencontres....


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2007)

Vas y envoi par Mp patcho, ou au pire on en cause en Septembre :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a une différence flagrante entre vous et moi, c'est que je me ferai hacher menu vivant sans même divulguer un seul détail de nos rencontres....



Déjà que sous la torture, il ne donnerait même pas l'orthographe de son nom, alors son fournisseur de cassoulet, tu penses !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a une différence flagrante entre vous et moi, c'est que je me ferai hacher menu vivant sans même divulguer un seul détail de nos rencontres....


D'un autre côté, si tu veux continuer à avoir des rencontres...  

Enfin, heureusement qu'il y a une vue magnifique de ta terrasse, çà justifie le déplacement  :love:


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

Pour moi ce sera &#231;a :






Pleine avant, vide apr&#232;s...


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Août 2007)

La bouteille est pleine. Pleine de vide, va falloir penser &#224; la remplir en la vidant. 
Vous me suivez? 

J'en ai des choses &#224; dire sur la bouteille. 
Ma bouteille est ma meilleure amie. Un temps, elle me suivait partout. Depuis quelques mois, j'ai appris &#224; m'en d&#233;tacher. Elle reste souvent sur le bord de mon lit. Quelques jours, et puis, hop poubelle. Au d&#233;but, impossible de m'en s&#233;parer. Maintenant, &#231;a me les casse de l'emporter. Gu&#233;rie? Vous croyez que c'est un signe cette bouteille au bord de mon lit? Moi j'dis que oui. Parce que ma bouteille c'&#233;tait comme mon ombre. Genre, j'ai tout, je v&#233;rifie, mes cl&#233;s, mon natel (c'est un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable en CH), mon porte-monnaie, ma t&#234;te et ma bouteille. Hop, pr&#234;te &#224; affronter le M1 (c'est le nom du m&#233;tro qui m'am&#232;ne sur le campus). Si plus de bouteille, quitte &#224; louper l'avion, je passais dans un magaz pour en acheter une. J'avais une align&#233;e de bouteilles chez moi, par terre, partout, Aur&#233;lie? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bazar? Un jour, j'ai d&#233;couvert que j'&#233;tais pas la seule &#224; avoir besoin d'une bouteille. C'&#233;tait un objet contra-phobique, comme pour beaucoup d'entre nous. 

Youhouhou. C'&#233;tait ! ! ! C'est du pass&#233; non, ce temps?

Tralalalal&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;re. Je fais la nique &#224; ma bouteille. Vous savez quand j'ai su? Lorsque j'ai achet&#233; un sac &#224; main, un truc de nana, pour faire nana dans la rue, un tout petit sac, jaune, si petit qu'il ne pouvait faire entrer ma bouteille. J'avais fait expr&#232;s. J'avais pass&#233; une nouvelle &#233;tape. Para&#238;t qu'il me va bien ce sac. Tout un symbole.

Ma bouteille est pas vraiment belle, ni vraiment moche. Elle est "no expression" (c'est le nom d'un smiley sur ichat), mais un jour, je vais la d&#233;corer, en y mettant une fleur tiens.

Ma bouteille est vide de sens.

J'vais aller vider les derni&#232;res gouttes dans mes r&#234;ves. 

Bonnet de bouteille!


----------

